# Fox Football Games Issues?!



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

Is anyone else getting really bad pixelation and macro blocking on Fox football broadcasts? Almost makes it unwatchable! It looks the same on every football game, NFL and Bowl games. I'm just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue.


----------



## Misbehaving (Dec 8, 2006)

Slide said:


> Is anyone else getting really bad pixelation and macro blocking on Fox football broadcasts? Almost makes it unwatchable! It looks the same on every football game, NFL and Bowl games. I'm just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue.


I watched the Sugar Bowl last night on FOX and the picture was crystal clear. I receive the broadcast OTA from a local channel, and not through DISH.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

Slide said:


> Is anyone else getting really bad pixelation and macro blocking on Fox football broadcasts? Almost makes it unwatchable! It looks the same on every football game, NFL and Bowl games. I'm just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue.


Yes,

In Nashville, the fox HD feed from Dish is horrible. I have opted to only record football from the OTA antennae for the remainder of the season. I do not watch a lot of FOX, but the new season of 24 is coming up and I hope this problem does not affect it.

JAB


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

Misbehaving said:


> I watched the Sugar Bowl last night on FOX and the picture was crystal clear. I receive the broadcast OTA from a local channel, and not through DISH.


I too watched OTA with a beautiful picture. Especially with the thumping of Notre Dame......:lol:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I have both ota and foxHD out of NYC via Dish, I don't see this on either.


----------



## touchton (Aug 16, 2002)

JAB said:


> In Nashville, the fox HD feed from Dish is horrible.


JAB, I'm in the Nashville area as well (Goodlettsville) and I'm about to upgrade to HD. What kind of dish setup do we need for this area? I currently have a Dish500 with 2 DVR's and a 301. Not sure what to do as far as an OTA antenna.


----------



## jlbj95 (Jan 4, 2007)

Slide said:


> Is anyone else getting really bad pixelation and macro blocking on Fox football broadcasts? Almost makes it unwatchable! It looks the same on every football game, NFL and Bowl games. I'm just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue.


I live about 60 miles south of Nashville and I have experienced the same problem over the last few nights not with just the football games but with all Fox programming. I spoke to someone else who has Dish HD that lives a few miles away and they had the same problem. I checked with some other people today from my area that have Direct TV and they do not have the same problem. I have two other standard definition receviers and the signals came in fine. I don't know about you, but I have my 622 in dual mode and the standard definition signal that it sends to the other room also was affected and it is not HD.

I wonder if there is a problem with the receiver since I don't experience the problem on a regular receiver? I have only had this 622 for a couple of days. The first one I had to send back for getting too hot but I cannot remember if it had the same problem with Fox.

Anyone got any ideas.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

The bowl games have looked great in Atlanta both OTA and through sat


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

touchton said:


> JAB, I'm in the Nashville area as well (Goodlettsville) and I'm about to upgrade to HD. What kind of dish setup do we need for this area? I currently have a Dish500 with 2 DVR's and a 301. Not sure what to do as far as an OTA antenna.


I have the dish 1000 setup (Goodlettsville also) and it works pretty good most of the time. Last week we had a good little storm and the HD satellite went out while the SD channels held solid. Not sure if a twin dish setup would have helped, but if I had it to do over again, I would have kept the dish 500 and added another pan to get the HD bird. I use a chimney mounted yagi for OTA that was installed on my house years ago and it works great. As far as receivers, I have a 622, a 211 and a SD one also. I absolutely love the 622 and hardly even use the others at all.

JAB


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

My local FOX does not broadcast in HD, so...


----------



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, it looks like it is a Dish problem on just the Nashville Fox. I just called Dish and had them forward it to engineers to look at. Hopefully they can have it fixed by the National Championship game on Monday.

It would really suck to watch the remaining bowls and the NFL playoffs with this issue.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

Slide said:


> It would really suck to watch the remaining bowls and the NFL playoffs with this issue.


Thank goodness for OTA!!


----------



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, today's Giants/Eagles game still has the same issue. I'm really going to be upset having to watch the BCS National Title game tomorrow night with this crap!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I have not seen this problem on today's Eagles/Giants game.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't see it either.


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

I have fox HD OTA in Albuqerque and Picture and sound is GREAT...


----------



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, it appears to only affect people in the Nashville, TN local market.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Can you find out how it looks on Nashville ota?


----------



## Ezbagr (Jan 8, 2007)

I am a HD newbie. I went out today and bought a 42 plasma hd and when I got it 
home I hooked her up to a 500 dish and a 322 receiver. The Jets-Eagles game the
picture was what I would call pixelated when the was showing a wide angle shot,
but on the close ups it did not do this-it was a very good picture.
My question is-is this caused by the equipment I am using or is it a Fox issue?


----------



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

Probably not the right thread, but the 322 is a standard def reciver. It sounds like you need to call Dish and have them install a HD receiver and subscribe to HD programming.


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

I had a problem with the New England game in the beginning on OTA with the picture jumping like it was stopping and stopping quickly.


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm in Nashville. Only seems to be Fox HD from Dish. OTA is fine.


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

Here in St. Louis, I've had more pixelation than normal this past weekend and tonight on Ch 2 (Fox) OTA.


----------



## kabttu (Jan 9, 2007)

It's kind of a relief to find out I'm not the only one in the Nashville area to have issues with Fox Image Quality. I can also confirm that the OTA is 100% better in terms of image quality. Although, I'm not sure if it's just me or what but it still seems like even in the OTA there is noticeable compression? May just be me though. The BCS game looked great last night OTA though.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

kabttu said:


> It's kind of a relief to find out I'm not the only one in the Nashville area to have issues with Fox Image Quality. I can also confirm that the OTA is 100% better in terms of image quality. Although, I'm not sure if it's just me or what but it still seems like even in the OTA there is noticeable compression? May just be me though. The BCS game looked great last night OTA though.


I agree OTA is the only way to go in Nashville for the moment. All Nashville subscribers need to call DISH to get them to fix it. The new season of 24 starts this Sunday and I would like to see a resolution before I'm dead and gone.

JAB


----------



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

edited title as this only appears to be a Nashville market Dish problem.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Austin, Tx here and we have the issue as well. The tuners in our TV's work fine but not the one in the 622. Tall., Florida also has an issue.
There are a couple of threads out there about this. Just search for Fox OTA Austin and you should find them. Ron has forwarded this on to the engineers to review. I also have an email going b/w Austin and Tallahassee but the Austin engineers haven't responded yet.
It is clearly an issue between Fox and Dish I just don't have a clue as who will pony up to fix it. I am leaning toward this being a Dish issue though.

There are also threads going on avsforum.com


----------



## A10HDTV (Sep 30, 2005)

UT_Texan - Any update on the FOX KTBC Dish OTA issue?

I called Dish and they said they were unaware of the issue, and am waiting a response from KTBC-DT FOX here in Austin.

A10


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

No new news. I called Dish last nigt and reported the problem. Took getting to a mgr to get it logged but it is logged. The mgr insisted it wasn't an issue with the 622 and told me to keep trying to get a better reception. I too am waiting for a response from Fox. I think I will call them today as well.


----------



## garcher (Feb 1, 2006)

Real bad pixellation today -- however, it is very noticable on the game and on non-HD commercials -- HD commercials look fine -- so maybe not dish but fox??


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

garcher said:


> Real bad pixellation today -- however, it is very noticable on the game and on non-HD commercials -- HD commercials look fine -- so maybe not dish but fox??


I 2nd that! Looks horrible!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

garcher said:


> Real bad pixellation today -- however, it is very noticable on the game and on non-HD commercials -- HD commercials look fine -- so maybe not dish but fox??


The OTA version of the Bears-Saints game looks upconverted here in the Portland, OR market.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Watching OTA in Raleigh, and it looks nice to me. One of the best FOX games I've seen all year (picturewise).


----------



## Big Hath (Jan 16, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Watching OTA in Raleigh, and it looks nice to me. One of the best FOX games I've seen all year (picturewise).


ditto that - OTA in Raleigh looked great


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

It still looks like crap in Nashville.

JAB


----------

